# the best 90's skyscrapers



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

Azrain98 said:


> which one are tacky ? :uh::hahano:


 Most of them, especially petronas, tuntex, shun hing, and burj al arab.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Cheung Kong
BOA Plaza
Jin Mao
Landmark Tower
Petronas


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

Two Liberty Place, Bank of China and Commerzbank.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Petronas, Messeturm, Burj al Arab, Bank of China and Jin Mao are outstanding.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

ThatOneGuy said:


> The ones with setbacks, green glass, beige concrete lines, and whacky forms, besides the ones I listed.


Green glass, beige concrete lines seem t me as very typical for the 90ies. Beige concrete (or stone) looks old by now.


----------



## PinkFloyd (Jun 13, 2011)

I would have included Two California Plaza in the list... (the one on the left)









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_California_Plaza


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Archaean said:


> A lot of them look old and outdated. *Petronas *and Shun Hing look like they couldve been built in the 80s. The Yokohama tower almost looks like something out of 1977. The Bank of China building and the German ones look good though. The Chicago ones arent bad either.


I'd say the Petronas and Jin Mao are some of the few "post modern spire" designs that still hold up, alot of the rest look like half assed relics from some midwestern US state capital in the 80's.


----------



## PDH (Apr 23, 2007)

101 Collins Street - Has to most decadent 90's Ground floor of any building I know, I will post a picture when I find one.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^ You mean this?


----------



## PDH (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Boy Tim, your forcing me to make my 2nd Post in 6 Years, not sure how to insert photos, but here is a link to a photographers web page who has taken photos of the ground floor entry, hope you enjoy them

http://www.jaredrevell.com.au/blog/?p=922

Peter


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Jin Mao, BOC, and the Center stuck out among Asian ones for me. Petronas are nice as well. Commerzbank is lovely for Frankfurt along with Messeturm. All the American ones are classy. Some of the best ever and some of the worst ever all in a tangled mess known as the '90s. I'd put Conde Nast as number 1 for me, though. I know it's in section 2, but it deserved a mention. :cheers:


----------



## mecanico242 (Jan 5, 2008)

Bank of China :rock:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The best 90s skyscraper, the Reliance Building in Chicago








:troll:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

:rofl:


----------

